

 Lead Designer from SingStar PS3 looking for Design work - gridspy
http://www.newroyalstandard.com/

======
gridspy
Alex is a friend of mine (and a fellow New Zealander) who I worked with on
SingStar. He has just become an independent contractor and could be of great
assistance to any startup looking to get a great online image.

I hope that this HN "advertisement" is mutually beneficial both for Alex and
any startups needing a great image.

